

Has Big Business “Captured” The Economists? - ssivark
https://medium.com/bull-market/has-big-business-captured-the-economists-435473c661aa

======
Umn55
Not "captured", that's the way capitalism works when you don't limit the size
of businesses and limit how much anyone person or group can make, they end up
controlling everything. Monopoly is the name of the game.

